# Rocky Mountain Hammer Schaftlänge Federgabel



## avalance (23. März 2007)

Hallo,

möchte mir eine neue Federgabel für mein Rocky Mountain Hammer Race Bj. 2001 in 18,5 Zoll kaufen. Ich habe ein gutes Angebot für ne gebrauchte Gabel erhalten, bei dieser ist jedoch der Schaft auf ca. 20 cm gekürzt.

Reicht diese Schaftlänge für meinen Rahmen oder ist diese schon zu kurz?

besten Dank für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (24. März 2007)

Ich empfehle dir, die alte Gabel einfach nachzumessen. Aber bei einem 18,5 Zoll Hammer sollten 20 cm ausreichen. Habe an meinem Hammer mit 19,5 Zoll  eine Schaftlänge von 20,5 cm. Aber sicherheitshalber würde ich an deiner Stelle doch mal die Schaftlänge der alten Gabel nachmessen.

Gruß
Baxter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

